# Copper the terror



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Pictures of the little guy for your viewing pleasure


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

The biting and chasing is there because he is finally getting some energy and not having to sleep all the time. Sending him off so young may not be your best bet.... try taking him to training yourself if possible because it can help build the bond. Don't pinch him or grab his muzzle.... be consistent with yelping, stop play and petting IMMEDIATELY until he calms... replace your skin he's biting with a toy also...
It will pass, don't worry. Google golden retriever forum my puppy won't stop biting or something... There are tons of threads.

Also, to keep your commands reliable use HIGH value treats... but honestly, the best bet is a puppy class. It'll do wonders.

And if he isn't coming back to you and is chasing cars... keep him on a leash at all times when outside

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

You have to be careful with the physical corrections like pinching and the lip thing. Those can easily just rile him up more. You can search the site for puppy biting and nipping to find lots of suggestions.

There is a period of time when puppies will follow their owners around. The wears off at 3 months or so and then they take off and do what they want. (I read that somewhere.) 

A good book for this age is My Smart Puppy. I especially like the Calm = Release. You can find it on the My Smart Puppy website. I like it for two reasons. One it teaches them to calm down, and second, it teaches them to sit with their mouths pointed away from you.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

quilter said:


> You have to be careful with the physical corrections like pinching and the lip thing. Those can easily just rile him up more.


This is VERY true, my boy is 12 weeks and at a family function he got mouthy with someone and they grabbed his mouth and held it closed... Once they let it go he came back with even more mouthing and vengeance, thinking they were playing and also you could telk he didn't like it...

With me, I've consistently yelped and shoved toys in his mouth and praised for toys and stopped petting when he gets mouthy and he rarely does it with me anymore



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thor is pretty much in this stage. We are getting better but it does take time! He does this like 4 times a day. When he does I remove him to the yard or crate. He is really learning quickly. When it's day time and he does this I take him for a run to get the energy out. He gets spastic. Little guy can't help it. It does get better 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lovesgoldies (Mar 13, 2013)

Bentley was exactly the same with the mouthing and nipping at that age and it is frustrating. I lost a couple of pairs of trousers where he would just leap up, over excited and take a lump out of them. 
It won't stop instantly, but we persevered with the high pitched yelping and then ignoring him for a short time each time he got a bit too carried away. I definitely wouldn't recommend holding his mouth or pinching an ear - he's doing what comes naturally to a pup of that age and he may start shying away if you hurt him back. 
I would also definitely try puppy classes. Do you have a local dog club? They often have the best classes and are pretty cheap (well in W Australia they are anyway).
Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

When your pup bites and goes a little nutty it is time for a nap - in his crate. He will quickly get the message that biting does not do him any favors. Be sure to do this every time he bites, no exception.

As for the running away, at 12 weeks old he is at the developmental stage where he is testing some limits and exploring the world. The smells and sights of the world are more interesting than the recall command so be sure to keep a long line on him when he is outside. He will get better as he grows up but keep working on that recall.

Where are you located in western Wisconsin? Ann Braue Canine Training Center in Eau Claire is a great school ABCTC - Home . If you are closer to the Twin Cities then there are a number of good schools. Total Recall in Hugo MN Total Recall School for Dogs is good as is Bloomington Obedience Training Bloomington Obedience Training Club (BOTC)


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Your dog should not be outside without a leash if he is not in an enclosed area. It only takes a few seconds for him to get out in the street. 

There are a thousand threads on biting puppies in this forum. It is completely normal behavior for a golden retriever puppy. Take an hour or two to explore the site and you'll get a lot of ways to deal with it that don't involve painful punishment.


----------

